# Echolotbilder richtig deuten bzw. auswerten



## christof_Heiden (3. August 2016)

Hallo!

Ich komme gerade von meinem Schwedenurlaub.
Es war recht warm und das Fischefangen gestaltete sich schwierig, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Ich habe bei diesem Mal mal einige Bilder von meinem Echolot gemacht, da ich zugegebenermaßen echt nicht weiß, was ich da sehe bzw. wier ich das deuten soll. Da scheinen manchmal ziemlich große senkrechte! Dinge im Wasser zu schwimmen, die aufgrund der Farbe auf dem Echolot eigentlich als fester Körper zu deuten sind. Eina anderes Mal sehe ich die ein oder andere Sichel wobei ich dabei nicht unbedingt an soviele Fische glaube. Falls doch, weiß ich gar nicht wie groß die sind. Eine gewisse Größe werden sie ja haben müssen, um überhaupt erfasst zu werden. Ein anderes Bild, zeigt mir irgendwie den Boden doppelt und "verbraucht" dabei mein halbes Echolotdisplay.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen und mir sagen, was er dort sieht?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Angler9999 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig deuten bzw. auswerten*

Schwer zu deuten. Was jedoch klar ist. Du hast viiieeeeel zu viel Kontrast und Empfindlichkeit eingestellt. Jede Trübung wird dann reflektiert. Daraus ergeben sich Schattenscans. Dadurch sind die vielen Streifen erklärlich.

Da gibt es hier im Board ein gutes Viedeo vom Schlageter. Wieterhin schaue dir die geposteten Echos von anderen an. Da wirst du erkennen, was du falsch scannst. Deuten kann man solche Echos aus der ferne sowieso schlecht. Im letzten Bild scheinen einige Fische an einer Kante zu sein. Da sich Fisch und Boot (auch am Anker)  bewegt erscheinen sie mehrfach.


----------



## fischbär (3. August 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig deuten bzw. auswerten*

Wie schon gesagt: Empfindlichkeit zu hoch. Was Du siehst sind imho Bälle von Kleinfisch mit größeren Fischen am Grund. Im ersten Weltkrieg haben die Sonar-Soldaten übrigens eine Art zweiten Meeresboden gesehen. Das waren dann gigantische Schwärme von Kleinfischen, Laternenfische, um genau zu sein:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laternenfische

Ist halt sehr viel Luft in den Millionen Schwimmblasen.

Der Grund wird doppelt dargestellt, weil das Echo des Grundes an der Wasseroberfläche reflektiert wird, auf den Grund zum zweiten mal prallt und dann gemessen wird. Wenn Du die Tiefe öher einstellst siehst Du vielleicht sogar einen dritten Grund.


----------



## pike-81 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig deuten bzw. auswerten*

Moinsen!
Hast Du auch darauf geachtet, daß der Geber waagerecht ist?
Oftmals liegt das Boot, und damit auch der Geber anders im Wasser, wenn Ausrüstung und Angler an Bord sind. 
Petri


----------



## christof_Heiden (4. August 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig deuten bzw. auswerten*

DANKE @all

Ich werd mich als erstes Mal mit der Einstellung befassen müssen (da wäre ich auch für Tips dankbar!)

Zu den Laternenfischen:
Die Aufnahmen sind am Asnen in Schweden entstanden.

Zum Geber: Der ist m.M. nach annähernd waagerecht

Das mit den Streifen aufgrund der falschen Einstellung verstehe ich, aber diese riesen senkrechten, gelb gefüllten "Dinger" weiß ich noch immer nicht zu deuten. Selbst wenn ich die Einstellungen so vornehme, dass fast alle Störungen und Striche weg sind, werden diese ja bleiben ...
Ich kann das Alles leider erst wieder nächstes Jahr in Schweden wirklich testen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig deuten bzw. auswerten*

[youtube1]deWbZT0zvec[/youtube1]

[youtube1]qmg5YLFcxvw[/youtube1]


----------



## fischbär (4. August 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig deuten bzw. auswerten*

Die gelben Dinger sind Fischschwärme aus Kleinfisch.


----------

